# Knots for dry flies



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

SAK you gotta get those eye threaders that Orvis sells. Makes tying on a size #22 a piece of cake.


----------



## SAK (Dec 12, 2000)

Never heard of eye threaders. What are they and how do they work?


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

They are an ingenuous gadget to help threading a needle. The ones I have and have seen are usually a very fine piece of wire shaped like a square with a handle of some sort to hold the ends together. You insert the wire loop through the eye, then put your line / leader through the loop and pull it back through the eye.

A real neat gadget, I got the idea from my grandmother years ago. You can get them from any sewing supply store, I find that wearing camo into the store helps minimize the comments.


----------

